# Top and Tail sleeping



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Reminds me of when I was a kid and had to share beds when we visited relatives!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah and you got your brothers smelly feet in your face 

Lovely to see them so chilled with each other..Roo looks like she will be bigger than Obi!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's sooooo could be my house, nothing like airing your bits :laugh::laugh: I'd forgotten what Mables tummy looked like before all her coat grew xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Think you're right Sam, I'm guessing she will end up about 1-2 inches bigger.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Whoa, so cute. They look very relaxed together


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Cute pics!! Makes me want another one, but I can't!!!

I often wake up to find I'm top to tail with Betty, with her head by my hip and her feet at my shoulder. I woke up one morning with one of her back paws on my chin!!!!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Very cute...made me smile


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Brought a smile to my face first thing in the morning.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So cute....you must be so happy to see them cuddled up...mine don't do it very often


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Clare they look great together! I think Honey is going to be taller than Biscuit as she's 9" already at 10 weeks and he's only 12"! Mine don't cuddle that often yet but I guess it's early days. Maybe when the weather gets colder! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHH!!! so cute!!! and that little speckled puppy tummy is just to die for! they look so adorable together!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah such a lovely photo - book end Poos  x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah such lovely heartwarming pics... You must be so proud of them both xx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> Aaaaah such a lovely photo - book end Poos  x


That made me laugh!

they are sooo cute together, makes me think about another poo one day.......no, surely I can't think about that, lol!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I met Roo today. Totally adorable. She kept standing between our legs before venturing off to meet and greet other dogs. She reminded so much of Millie at that age.


----------

